# New kid on the block



## str3tcharmstrong (May 31, 2020)

New guy ? hoping to learn a bit and gain some different perspectives on diet/supplementation/etc.


----------



## brazey (May 31, 2020)

welcome...


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (May 31, 2020)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## REHH (Jun 1, 2020)

hey welcome to ironmag


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 1, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Widenymous (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome bro. Stay focused!


----------

